# Does anyone know if theres a furry bookclub online?!



## Wolfie_Jake (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd love to read furry books and talk about what we've read. please tell me if you know of any kind of bookclub Thank you


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2011)

No but I suggest you lurk more or use google or something.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 20, 2011)

There's no furry bookclub that I know of, but you could check google to see if you can find one.


----------



## gunnersquad (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------

